# Frame Tutorial



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

This is the way my frames are made in Photoshop. I don't know how to do it in anything other than Photoshop. You would need to have a photo editing software which use layers in order for this technique to work. This is the way I do it but it's not the only way to make frames. Once you get the hang of what's going on, try experimenting until you find what works best for you. 

1) Duplicate image 2 times (Ctrl J) so you have 3 separate layers in the Layer Palette. Make a new empty layer on top of them. See #1 screen shot.

2) Highlight the top image layer and do a (Ctrl T) = free transform. This puts a bounding box with 4 handles around the image.
While holding the (Shift & Alt) keys, grab one of the corners of the box with the cursor and drag inside the frame until you've got the border area you want. See #2 screen shot. Hit the ENTER key to accept the free transform and get rid of the bounding box.

3) Still on the same layer, go to the bottom of the Layers Palette and click the add a layer style button (f). Select stroke in the pop-up box. This will bring up the Layers Style box. Change the color of the stroke (the thin border line) by clicking in the little color box and selecting the color you want. Change position box to inside and adjust the size of the stroke to 1. See screen shot #3. While still in the Layers Style box, click on the drop shadow box and change the size to 16 - 18. See screen shot #4. Click OK to exit Layers Style box. 

4) Back to the Layers Palette, click on the second image layer. Select FILTER > BLUR > GAUSSIAN BLUR.
Set Gaussian Blur box Radius to 28 then click OK. See screen shot #5.
With the second image still highlighted, go to the bottom of the Layers Palette and click the add a layer style button (f). Select stroke in the pop-up box to bring up the Layers Style box once again. Change the color of the stroke by clicking in the color box and selecting the color you want. Change position box to inside and adjust the size of the stroke to 1. See screen shot #6. Click OK to exit layers style box.

5) Last and final steps. Highlight the top empty layer in the Layers Palette then add your copyright or whatever info you want into the border area. Reduce opacity of this top layer to around 75%. Finished. See screen shot #7 and final image.

Once you get the hang of it, make it into an action. Hope this tutorial helped someone. If you have any problems or questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

'


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Ray. Very informative. Well done sir.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I bet all them showin's took you some time to create.....I appreciate it too even though I cant take advantage of it......Maybe income tax will allow me a labtop(or is it laptop ) and I can really start some cool work...I cant upload any computer software to the NETWORK at my job..I already tried adobe and some other photoshop......???


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)

Great tutorial Ray, and very easy to follow! 

Here are my first and second framed pictures...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Thank you Thank you thank you*

Wow Ray..What an outstanding job you've done! Thank you very much.

I'm on a couple of other boards and those guys/gals are constantly putting up frames that are similar to yours. I've wanted to stick one on my photos and now, thanks to your tutorial...I can do it.

Today, I was able to cobble up one old photo (shown below) and make it look better.

I have PS Elements and the process is somewhat different from that described in your PhotoShop tutorial program. Without your tutorial I never would have tried some of the things that I did here. The next time that I figure out how I did this one....!!!..I'll write down the steps and forward them on to you.... so that you can add it to your great lesson.

Thanks again..Rich


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

richg99 said:


> Wow Ray..What an outstanding job you've done! Thank you very much.
> 
> I'm on a couple of other boards and those guys/gals are constantly putting up frames that are similar to yours. I've wanted to stick one on my photos and now, thanks to your tutorial...I can do it.
> 
> ...


Hey RICH......whos that OLD GUY in the pic holding that fish.....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here's a quick note. Download and install "Snagit!" It works great for capturing screen shots and editing/annotating your pic with lines, circles and text. It has a free trial plus it only costs about $40. I use it at work to capture screen shots that we use in training manuals.

So, you can capture your screen, then add text, arrows, circle the important stuff, etc.
Mike

Nice work Ray. Thanks. And the guys/gals are off and running. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed tutorial!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Heck ....that OLD GUY is/was me, ten or fifteen years ago. I looked a LOT younger THEN. Rich


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Good job Slam and richg99. Will have to check out that "Snagit!" MT. Was my writing that bad?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*First try at creating frames..*

Thanks Ray for creating this challenge! It was fun and I definitely know more about Paint Shop Pro than I did when I started this project. Now, if only I can remember what I did.  I took notes so maybe after a few more tries, I'll try to put it into words (with pictures, of course).
Mike

PS. I call this pic "BLOCKED!!!"


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Looks good Mike. I prefer a little more blur in my frame but that's only my personal preference. 

One thing I forgot to mention is that sometimes I prefer a darker or lighter border. I achieve that darker or lighter border version by doing a Levels Adjustment to the border layer. You can also apply any of the filters available on your photo editing software. I haven't played around with that border technique yet.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Your tutorial is slightly different to the options I have I think Ray.

Okay on my second attempt, I managed this:









I can see I would like my outside 'frame' to be the same colour as the inside one.

And then I sat and played with this:










I would have liked the outside pinks to be either much darker or much lighter, and the greyed middle frame to be more even. Also, I should have adjusted the opaqueness on my sig, or made it a darker shade of brown (perhaps black).

I'm not sure if I like it. It _is_ different, but I think with more practise with choosing the colours and keeping the framing even, it could be an interesting option.

Thanks for taking the time to make up the tutorial. You've given me something tangible I can play with for a project I have in mind.

rosesm

Okay, whilst I can still edit this post, here's one more:










Hmm name is way too dark for my liking. Maybe a light silver grey would have worked better.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Fantastic start Karen. I'm pleasantly surprised how much the first one enhanced your already great image. That second one shows your creative temperament and is terrific first attempt at finding your own original style. Well done.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement. I never thought I'd figure it out as you've made it deceptively simple as if you've just plonked a frame on your own photos... I added a third photo in that took me about five minute to work out. I think with practise this idea of framing gets more smooth and the steps feel less cumbersome (for some reason I have to do extra steps, open up the Layers Style Box each time I wish to do something different - it doesn't seem to 'take' several steps at the same time - or, maybe I'm not giving it enough time to work hmm ).


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Karen that first pic looks just great! Good job on the frame.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Home for Christmas...*

Last try tonight.
Paris was tickled to see Susie home for Christmas.
Mike


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, these are so cool! Everyone's frames look great! I have to say, I learned on Paint Shop Pro, but I used PS 6.0 for this technique and I liked it. The only thing is, I don't know why the edges of my frame don't look flat. Other than that I like it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

chicapesca said:


> Wow, these are so cool! Everyone's frames look great! I have to say, I learned on Paint Shop Pro, but I used PS 6.0 for this technique and I liked it. The only thing is, I don't know why the edges of my frame don't look flat. Other than that I like it.


Optical illusion? I think the 'roundness' of the frame suits the textures in your shot, perfectly. 

Everyone's frames are soooooo good!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

This is from RichG for those with PS Elements. Thanks for taking the time to put it together. Now we need a Paint Shop Pro tut.

*PS Elements instructions &#8230;..To build a frame.*​by RichG​
Using the fine detailed tutorial by Ray on framing, I have been able to
adapt the instructions to PS Elements. PS Elements is the low cost, partial
version of the full-fledged Photoshop program.

The steps that were used in creating a frame in Elements follow:

Open a Picture. Select something from your My Pictures folders that you can just mess around with and don't mind if you somehow make a mistake and lose it.

PS Elements needlessly causes some confusion since THREE of the boxes on the toolbar are named LAYER; LAYER STYLES and LAYERS. ALL are used in this tutorial. I will try to refer to them as Left Hand; Right Hand, and Near Middle where applicable.

Go to the Toolbar's (Left hand side) box that says LAYER. Choose DUPLICATE A
LAYER. Say OK when prompted.

Please note: Ray's tutorial chooses TWO duplicate layers. I was able to do my work with only one DUPLICATE, but I did not try to put a Copyright or Originator name, so that may be the difference.

Again, go to the same toolbar box named LAYER and choose NEW LAYER. Say OK when prompted.

Each such command by you will require an OK to agree to the new names
automatically applied by Elements.

On the Right Hand toolbar, at the top of the screen, you will find a tab called LAYERS.
Click on that tab and then click on the SECOND item from the bottom
BACKGROUND COPY. This the main layer that is used to create the frame.

On the Toolbar, near the Left Hand side, go to IMAGE; TRANSFORM; FREE TRANSFORM.

As Ray's instructions show.... a line will be shown around your picture and "handles" will be available at every corner. Move your cursor over the very corner of the picture&#8230;when the tiny arrow points DIAGONALLY you have accessed the "handles."

Simultaneously holding down the SHIFT/&/ALT keys ... Left mouse click on one of the "handles" and pull the new frame INSIDE. When finished with your selection. Let the mouse go first, not the Shift/Alt keys.

Hit ENTER to lock in your selection.

Go to EDIT (on the toolbar, near the Left hand side) Choose STROKE. When the
dialog box comes up, choose the width that you want. I used 5, Ray used 1.
You are free to choose any size that you like. This choice only affects the edge of the inner frame.

In the same dialog box, click on COLOR and choose an inner frame tone that you think looks good with your picture. Some contrast is probably good, at least at first. In the same dialog box, select INSIDE. Check on OK.

Go to the selection box nearer to the Middle of the Toolbar that says LAYER STYLES.
Click on it and review the choices. Pick any style that you like (I used INNER RIDGE) and, holding down the Left button on your mouse, drag your choice over your picture.

Go to LAYERS on the Right hand side of the Toolbar and click on the Original (at the
bottom). It is normally called BACKGROUND.

Go to FILTER (nearer to the Right hand side on Toolbar). Review your choices. Find Gaussian Blur and, using the right click of your mouse. Drag the GAUSSIAN BLUR box down over your picture. You might want to do that twice. This action blurs the background of the outer frame.

Go to LAYER on the Left hand side of the Toolbar. Choose FLATTEN IMAGE and
OK the box that asks if you want to DISCARD ALL LAYERS.

That is it, go to FILE and save the picture under SAVE AS with a slightly new name. I always save my work in JPG...so if that is what you do, be sure to click and change the format to JPG. Otherwise, PS Elements will save everything in its own format PSD.

Have fun.
__________________
RichG TX


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Gosh, I really like Photo Shop. It has some filters that PSP doesn't have, and working with layers is alot easier in Photo Shop. Here's my third, and I did it without reading the instructions. :smile:


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

WTG chicapesca! Nice frames but I'm not seeing the "flat edges" you referred to on the first post or maybe I'm not looking a the right spot.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I'm not seeing them either now. I think i was looking at it too much! :tongue:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I've got my notes for the Paint Shop Pro 9 version. I'll work on it after the game. 

Wow, Liz. I think you've got a winner there.
MIke


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks Mike. Yes, I would like to see the PSP steps. I think I'll go out and shoot something the sun is out!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Liz, that's absolutely beautiful! Pleeeeeeease do some more with framing.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm stuck on one thing. Each time I go to do my signature it is smaller. Any ideas why? My settings for 't' text are all normal looking. i.e. 24pt. But with each new photo I photoshop, the signature shrinks.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Koru said:


> I'm stuck on one thing. Each time I go to do my signature it is smaller. Any ideas why? My settings for 't' text are all normal looking. i.e. 24pt. But with each new photo I photoshop, the signature shrinks.


*Signature Brush in Photoshop​*
1) - File > New... make it 10x8, resolution = 150 and background contents = transparent. See Screen Shot #1. Click OK.

2) - Select T (Type) tool and choose a font. Use a size 72 pt or larger. Write your information in the color black. When you're finished, click on the T in the Layers Palette to clear the underline under your signature. See Screen Shot #2. To get a copyright symbol, you have to hold down the Alt key and 0169 on the right key pad numbers. They all have to be held down at the same time.

3) - Choose the Magic Wand tool and right click the mouse while sweeping across your signature. That will select entire inside of the box and every letter in your signature with those marching ants.

4) - Select > Inverse... this selects only your signature info with all those marching ants. See Screen Shot #3.

5) - Edit > Define Brush Preset. See Screen Shot #3.

6) - Select the Brush Tool and your name while be at the bottom of the brush presets. Use the ([) left bracket tool to reduce the size and the (]) right bracket tool to increase the size.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Taken note of this Signature Brush Tutorial, Ray. I tried it once and it didn't work right - there seemed to be no 'connection' between getting the signature onto the frame. But then, like my first attempt at framing, the program didn't seem to do the same thing as your tutorial. I'll try it again after work and see how it goes. Thank you so much for taking the time to write these up. They're awesome and a great help.

rosesm


----------

